
Erlang: raspberry pi cluster vs. Xeon VM (2016) - zeapo
https://medium.com/@pieterjan_m/erlang-pi2-arm-cluster-vs-xeon-vm-40871d35d356
======
candiodari
TLDR: the cheapest possible dedicated machine vastly outperforms
oversubscribed VPS machines on I/O bound problems (like website hosting, or
frankly anything you might do other than perhaps machine learning).

